# Sweet Strawberry/Rotten Strawberry



## worker (Aug 14, 2011)

Unlike the consistency of strawberry as a fruit, strawberry reservoir is unpredictable.....at least for me. For the last two Saturdays I've fished it with polar opposite results. Last Saturday me and a buddy arrived at 11:00 and fished to about 4:00. It seemed whatever we threw at them they took it. Large, Small, Wooly Bugger, Spinner, Rapala, it didn't matter. We had a blast and lost count because we were having so much fun. The majority of them were rainbows, with only a couple cutthroat ranging from 15 to 22 inches. Of all of them we caught only 3 that were huge. There were snow flurries off and on and overcast skies, but not too cold. I figured our fishing results would be about the same this Saturday, but I couldn't have been further from wrong. We got to our same spot at 8:30 and left at 1:00 and only caught 3 rainbows all about 15 inches. We used all the same stuff, had a good time, and the weather was beautiful, but with drastically different results. Oh ya, there was a ton of people there too. Still beats piddling around home though!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I took my family up there two weeks ago as well and we did quite well. Caught my 2nd largest ever rainbow and my wife had one nearly to match. Fishing was slightly slow but was consistant enough to be fun. We were all alone with the place to ourselves. A friend wanted to go up this week and I gave him some suggestions, it was really slow for him... I'm trying to decide if he's just a poor fisherman or what lol 


-DallanC


----------



## worker (Aug 14, 2011)

As much as we try to think we know how to catch fish, I'm convinced a lot just depends on when you go. Perhaps the water temp, sky conditions, time of year, and such conditions play a bigger part than what lure and technique we are using. In the end though, I must admit, there is still a lot of luck involved!


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

i love it when people say fishing is about luck i know the berry isnt about luck you just need to know where to go and what to use and some times they are even as picky as the way it drifts or sinks or floats off the bottom or not it just takes some time to get it figure out each trip but 10 years plus at that berry with no skunks 
i dont think its about luck its about puting in your time trying different thing and places learning what those finicky fish like they eat all the time if you know what they want and where they are at


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have to agree with duckdog1us on this.
K2muskie calls it the 3 P's.
With patience, persistence and passion you catch more fish.
Add knowledge to the formula and you have a recipe for success.

Luck does come into play though.
How many of us have been fishing with someone and only one of you will catch fish.
Both of you are using the same tackle and fishing the same place but only one of you catches the fish.
Luck has to come into play here, at least a little bit.

Sure there may be some factors that are not accounted for but luck does play a part in hunting and fishing.


----------



## worker (Aug 14, 2011)

I didn't mean to stir up a debate here or anything. I agree with you guys about using different things, locations, and being persistent. That's usually what sets apart good fisherman from poor fisherman. To clarify what I meant about luck, I mean one day we easily catch 30+ fish and the next day using the same stuff and locations get 3. There is quite a discrepancy there. Any honest fisherman would admit he has had trips where he didn't catch many or even any. Certainly very few have fishing down to a science. Perhaps that's one facet of fishing that lures us in to it- that you just never know how many or how big they will be.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

i have day like that also had one at deer creek this last week and i changed the way i was presenting my bait and move less the 150 yards and it was more then on went from 4 fish in a hour to 30 plus in a hour and 5 18-20 plus inch browns i found the size of my bait was to big this day and just went smaller


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with some of the above. However, I feel that this time of year is all about timing. The first week end you hit the berry was perfect ice off conditions. By the second weekend to much of the ice had melted. When this happens the fish are put into a state of shock. I would expect the Berry to be slow for a couple of weeks until it turns over. Once the lake turns over the fishing should pick up.


----------

